# Few pics of new car



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I still can't do this fcking pic thing  

Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

LOL !!!! Practise makes perfect Mick mate


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

E-mail me the pics Mick and I'll post em up for you, send to jedigtr @ yahoo.co.uk , just remove the spaces


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I still can't do this fcking pic thing
> 
> Mick



hi mate, send them to: [email protected]
and i will post them


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Right*

I will try again  
Clic here


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*What*

A wancker  

Mick


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

hurry up, i'm getting bored  

saw the back of it in your driveway the other day, looked nice


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Steve*

 mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Try www.photobucket.com really easy, and it's free! 

Alex B


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Alex*

i dont care about the money.
I am just rubbish with the computer.

Mick


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

If I can do it anyone can! 

register for an account, click on browse, fidn the picture on your computer, double click, then click on add picture, you can then link it to here.

Alex B


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

*The Pics Everyone Is Waiting For!!!*


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

What is that bonnet, I've seen it on a few skylines now?

Alex B


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What's the spec then Mick ? Does this mean you know have the Gold 32, the black GTS-T and now this 33 ???


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

It means he has too much money, that's what it means


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

im in love


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

engine engine!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mick
Is that the bonnet I sold you? If so you sprayed it and put it on the car bl00dy quick! Looks ace!
T


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Yes*

T it is. It fits like a glove.

Cheers Mick


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Trying not to regret selling it*  

Nice.
T


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Not at all*

It has gone to a good home.
Soon it will go as well as it will look   

Mick


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

engine pics engine pics!!


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i saw this in the metal yesterday at GTbattle(i let you in the queue to leave(black saxo vts)). looks so nice


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Cheers*

Stew  

Mick


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Good one mate, although you might get into trouble having those top secret stickers.


----------

